# Well, at least I know I'm introverted.... maybe I'm just a genius....



## techfreak85 (Dec 14, 2010)

As a Senior in high school I have taken some personality tests, including the Myers Briggs, of which I am not so sure of the accuracy of my result. We took the test on the Human Metrics site for class which typed me as an INFP. When reading the description _some_ of it sounded like me, but I wasn't so sure. Our school counselor is worthless (She thought I was a Sanguine... I'm hugely Melancholic, and I bit my tongue to not freak out at her accusation of me not having depth:laughing: but that is not the main reason why she is worthless) . With my class starting my insanity for this quest for finding my true type, the past few weeks I have taken just about any free MBTI test I can find on the internet.:crazy:

These are just my hunches for the the different choices. 

*Extroverted vs Introverted *
No question here.... I am introverted. I do like seeing friends, I just get cranky when I am around people too long... really tires me out. I often have to force myself to go to social events. 

* iNtuition vs Sensing *
I am not as familiar with this choice. Most tests put me as intuition, although I can see things from both sides fitting me. Depending on my mood, I either see the trees, or the forest. I really enjoy _both_ facts and theories. As for big picture small picture, it really depends. I either come up with the big picture and and have trouble carrying it out and planning its details, or I can take an idea that others have come up with, and finish it. So I am both big picture and detail oriented, but not at the same time for the same thing.

When I walk into a room and there is something moved or something new, I notice it. When listening to music, I can tell when a song is a different version than the normal one, when many of my friends can't. I am very tech savvy and notice when people don't have things set up properly and it bugs the crap out of me. (But I can also be pretty oblivious to certain things, like when a hot girl walks by, or a girl is flirting with me.:blushed

On the flip side, I like to be creative, imaginative, and like exploring new things, thoughts, and ideas. I have a desire to do things differently. My creativity will come in spurts. I can have never used a piece of technology before, but pick it up and know immediately how to use it. 

Not sure where this fits on this axis, but I am very good at playing music by ear. Often times I can even pick the key that the song is in without needing a guitar or piano. 

Whether I am or not, I think I have a desire to be intuitive. I wish I could be more creative consistently, and wish that kids could spend more time being creative and original. (Without "The Man" beating it out of them with the school system. :crazy 

*Thinking vs Feeling *
Oh, the axis that started my insanity....
I ask many people who know me whether I am thinking or feeling. They all laugh. They say I am thinking... but I'm not so sure. I definitely give off an aura of thinking, but inside I feel like there is a lot more feeling than what shows up outside. I feel I should be more of the other in some places. I consider myself more of an intellectual than a lot of my peers, I love to learn (when it is my idea). I can read Wikipedia and other things on the internet for hours at a time, while I can not read any sort of narrative at all... the words don't really "sink in". 

But yet when I watch a film (maybe I'm just ADD:crazy I love the story, enjoy the thought-out-ness of characters, the score, and most of all, the general artistic feel given off the by the cinematography. 

Don't get me started on music. When I listen to music, (the good stuff, not the pop/rap crap:wink It just really gets to me. Not cause the lyrics are sad, or anything emo-ish, but the overall feel of the piece. The band Explosions in the Sky for instance. Instrumental, but gets to me deeper than any song with lyrics ever could. Although I am kinda embarrassed to say so, Taylor Swift (hey I'm a 17 year old guy, ok:crazy also makes me yearn on the inside for what life in a Taylor Swift music video could be like.... almost like I know life is not like that, but the song helps delude myself into almost living vicariously through the song of what life could be. :blushed: But yet it's hard to let those emotions out.
I don't do good with dealing with the emotions of other people. I tend to be brief with people. I see someone cry and really don't know what to do. It's very easy for me to be kind of cold, but on the inside I feel like I'm more of a softy. 
When discussing something political in my social studies class, my first reaction to something I hear is largely just a gut, based on feelings. You ask me why I am against the death penalty, I don't really have a verbal reason planed out that I can answer with. I can spend a long time and try and articulate it, but not without some work and energy spent.

*Judging vs Perceiving* 
I am really split on this one as well. I am messy, I procrastinate, disorganized, and don't really plan things. Yet I can be very stubborn, resist moderate to major change, and require time to prepare and adjust to said change. 
I'm not a risk taker/ daredevil/what have you.

*Some habits/ quirks about me*
I might be slightly ADD. (Self diagnosed:crazy. 
I am pretty scattered with my thoughts and projects. 
I am 90%ile Melancholic, 20%ile Phlegmatic, 18%ile Sanguine, and 8%ile Choleric. 
I tend to do things kinda half way when I am not excited about them, but when recording music, or working on some sort of other artistic thing I become very perfectionist, and can be embarrassed when I do not meet my own standards that others may view as fine. 
If you want me to do something, you need to bring it up and have me sleep on it... it needs to seem like _my_ idea, not yours. I almost immediately against anything you might push for me to do. 
I can read Wikipedia, but not a book. 
I will randomly start laughing about something I remembered just out of nowhere.
I will think of something funny pertaining class and look at someone and hope they get the same thought almost telepathically. 
I like to communicate less with words and more with other ways. I find myself answering a question with a nod yes or no, or a shrug when I should be using words.
In debates I am most comfortable playing the Devil's advocate. 
I wonder a lot about humanity and if God exists, and if so, in what form.
When I read a new word or name(particularly online usernames), I look at the shape of the word and don't necessarily sound it out. I'll be reading a username for years on a forum and one day actually take the time to sound out the word and realize what it really says.
I make really careless mistakes when presenting an idea of something I am very familiar with, but am very quick to correct that mistake in someone else. I almost articulate better when making corrections in general. 
I am a very strict vegetarian. No animal rennet, no gelatin, etc. Up until about a year ago, this was just because I thought eating meat was gross. Now, I think it is gross, but I think it is disgusting to take the animals life for food.
I have different ways of acting (namely outgoingness) when around different people. Not even completely based on how well I know them. I could know two people equally well, but act completely different around each person.

*Some things that my friends tell me*
(All in a loving way, of course.)
"Your so weird"
"Gawd! Your so moody." --This one is a slight exaggeration. (Only slight. I am kinda moody:crazy
"You already said that"
(I will be trying to describe something and *I* will say) "Blaw, blaw, blaw... You know what I'm saying?", (my friends reply, )"No"
"What are you talking about"
etc...

Wow... this is so much longer than I expected..... :blushed: Please, ask me some questions.... I'm dying to know what the heck I am.:laughing:


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow! That sounds so much like me its amazing. I think you are an INFJ. The only thing that I question is how you can have good Ti at such a young age, but if you are smart I guess that is what I am noticing. 

I relate a lot to INTPs, INFPs, and INTJs as well so I guess you could be one of them too. 

Go to these threads and read them to see if you relate better to S or N, T or F,J or P and let me know what your findings are. 

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/20257-you-know-youre-sensor-when.html

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/37142-you-know-youre-intuitive-when.html

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/37352-you-know-youre-thinker-when.html

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/37312-you-know-youre-feeler-when.html

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/38411-you-know-youre-judger-when.html

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/38412-you-know-youre-perceiver-when.html

:happy:


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Imho, i saw more Fi then Fe.



techfreak85 said:


> I definitely give off an aura of thinking, but inside I feel like there is a lot more feeling that shows up outside.


To the OP, you definitely seem more INxx (more INTx).
There are chances you could be INFP, although you do sound like quite the average NT.



> it's hard to let those emotions out.
> I don't do good with dealing with the emotions of other people. I tend to be brief with people. I see someone cry and really don't know what to do. It's very easy for me to be kind of cold, but* on the inside I feel like I'm more of a softy.*


That is quite a typical NT response. Bold emphasise on use of Fi.
Based on my claims of more Fi though, i could be wrong. If he's INTP, Fe is the last function and that could also be the reason why he gets awkward around people displaying emotions. Although, it's quite common for NT users with low on Fi (like INTJ for example) to have _a sense of softness within._ So it looks like the OP has to decide if he's more Fi or Fe.

This is also where it gets to the next part for the OP.
Taking the cognitive functions test may help although it's not extensively reliable. It could serve as a clue to narrow down or give you an idea to what type you might most likely be.

Keys 2 cognition.

It would do good for most of us, including yourself to post the results here.
To help you further, you can read up about cognitive functions in this forum. Some of them are interesting and helpful.

I'm not very knowledgeable about cognitive functions though. This should be as far as i can go to help.
I hope for all the best techfreak85, that you would at least get an idea as to what type you may be. If i have any further ideas, or if you have any questions, do ask. I will try to help but i can't promise anything.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

I think you're definitely a Si user. However, you seem more iNtuitive and Perceiving, and of course you're an introvert, which would make Si your tertiary (third) function and Ne your auxiliary (second) function. Which leads me to... INxP. Obviously I could be wrong here, but if not then your dominant function is either Ti or Fi. It would probably help more to read up on these functions rather than just thinking about where you fit on the Thinking/Feeling axis.


----------



## techfreak85 (Dec 14, 2010)

I took the cognition test that *CeresZal* suggested... here are my results.
*Fi*: 44.9, *Ti*:39, *Ne*:35, *Se*:30.9, *Ni*: 28.5, *Fe*:21.5, *Si*:20.4, *Te*:19.4

(Again, I'm not so sure how much bias I put in tho this... just as I do with most personality tests. I end up leaning towards things that I see myself as. I really tried to be fair, but a little always slips through....if that makes sense.)


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

It does make sense that you're INFP based solely on that test result. Second most likely result would be INTP since Ti would be their dominant function. Though it's also interesting to note that Fe, Si and Te are your lowest functions.
What i would suggest you to do is to read up on the cognitive functions. See which one is most likely you.
You can read up on the cognitive functions here. simulatedworld's post is one of the most recommended.

Some tips to take note.
-Recognising your opposites.
For example, if Te is your lowest and you disagree on Te, it would make Fe more likely you. Read up on Fe and see which one you are most likely to be.
-Te/Fi or Fe/Ti. Ni/Se or Si/Ne.
Which combination suits you best? (Apologies as i don't really have a good example on deciding this one, i'm sure there are some great ones out there)
-N or S
Are your Ni/Ne scores higher then your Si/Se scores?

Your dominant function is most likely to be an introverting one. So look out for Fi, Ti, etc.
Another thing to look out for is your most used extrovert function. Based on your scores, if Ne, Se, etc.
Combining your most used introvert function and your most used extrovert function would really help narrow down your likely type.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

So, my bad on the functions.  *disappears*


----------



## techfreak85 (Dec 14, 2010)

So what does it mean when I am high for both Fi and Ti? They seem to fluctuate a lot which one is higher (yes, I know that goes against Jung's theory) not necessarily based on the test, but some days and parts of days I will feel more of one or the other. An hour ago, I was feeling hugely "Feeling", but not I am feeling more "Thinking".


----------



## SarahWilliams (May 5, 2010)

techfreak85 said:


> So what does it mean when I am high for both Fi and Ti? They seem to fluctuate a lot which one is higher (yes, I know that goes against Jung's theory) not necessarily based on the test, but some days and parts of days I will feel more of one or the other. An hour ago, I was feeling hugely "Feeling", but not I am feeling more "Thinking".


Then, I recommend you see if you use Ni or Ne more. 

I think of Ni as an architects plans. Concrete, building out, bricks one-after-another. Future-oriented, but in a kind of defined linear way. I gather lots of evidence, and start to form definite conclusions. Decides what will be. I may have many possibilities, but start to reject them as they don't seem to fit my concrete idea. Ni starts to close down onto a small number of ideas. *Ni likes to rule out what is not possible. *

I think of Ne as an architects sketches... like of the outside of the building, the landscape, the colors, the textures. It is future-oriented, but novel, aware to unknown options, changing. Finds common threads among many ideas. Likes to consider multiple possibilities at once. Ne likes to leave open the number of ideas. *Ne likes to think of what is possible.*

Which do you use more? The answer will help us figure out if you use Fi or Ti more.


----------



## techfreak85 (Dec 14, 2010)

Probably more Ne. But like I said earlier, I do waffle quite a bit on my Fi and Ti, depending on my mood/ who I am around/ what I am doing/ etc. Is it possible to fully pin down which one I actually am? Do do I even waffle? All I am saying is that both Ti and Fi are pretty strong on my test. The two highest in fact.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

You're drowning in Fi. Though it may be because I'm a dominant user, but all of your Fi mentions (there were many) stood out to me most of all. It's interesting to me that your two leading functions according to the test are both introverted. Therefore, obviously, you are right with your first assertion that you're introverted.

Your lowest score is Te, which suggests that it's actually your inferior function as opposed to the last shadow one like the test states. Inferior functions cause people the most problems and don't develop properly until much later in life. So it's my opinion that you're IXFP. As the test states, you tested higher on Ne so INFP may be most probable, but if I were you I would look into the functions of Ne and Se and see which you identify with more. In your description of yourself, I can definitely see shades of both.

The only thing throwing me off is your high Ti. I guess IXTP could also be possible, but it's my belief that you're Fi dominant..especially because Te tested last.

Also, FYI, Intuition doesn't equal creative. Ne and Se are usually seen as the most creative and improvising functions. When combined with Fi or Ti, different styles of art or technological creations are born.


----------



## techfreak85 (Dec 14, 2010)

I took the cognitive test again, and this time Fi and Ti came out more even, with Fi still having the edge. The main thing I did differently this time was try to mark "not me" more often, instead of marking "Somewhat me" when it didn't describe me. Maybe I am an INXP... or maybe an IXXX.:laughing:
Honestly, the biggest problem I have when reading the INFP foum is their desire to always be doing something new. I don't do well with travel and big changes and events.

Also, a little bit about my childhood. Even if I am an INFP now, my childhood was far from the classical description. I was kind of an old person. I never got really excited to go and play and just be a kid. I was very cautious, and never liked to do new fun crazy things. Very grounded and rational for a kid. Not flexible at all, resistant to change, and needed weeks to mentally "prepare" for something coming up. I really hated breaking rules. I never had imaginary friends(one thing that stuck out about the INFP description to me), etc. My favorite shows where more along the lines of "Magic School Bus" and "Kratt's Creatures" than the normal cartoons....Educational PBS shows.
Now I feel like I missed out on a lot of my childhood, and hope that I don't do the same for my late teens and early adulthood. I really feel like the phrase, "Youth is wasted on the young" applies to me in a way that I don't do much that will be memorable when I am old, and I hope I can change that before I am an old man who feels like he never had a full life and especially in the youth .:sad:
Maybe I wasn't as boring as I think I was... maybe I'm just being pessimistic.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

techfreak85 said:


> Also, a little bit about my childhood. Even if I am an INFP now, my childhood was far from the classical description. I was kind of an old person. I never got really excited to go and play and just be a kid. I was very cautious, and never liked to do new fun crazy things. Very grounded and rational for a kid. Not flexible at all, resistant to change, and needed weeks to mentally "prepare" for something coming up. I really hated breaking rules. I never had imaginary friends(one thing that stuck out about the INFP description to me), etc.


This sounds a lot like an Ni child. Here are some descriptions of Ni dom children: 

Parenting Skill-the INFJ Child and Parenting Skill with Myers Briggs!
Portrait of an INJ Child

Here are all the child type descriptions:

Personality and Kids


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

This is my favorite test. I find it the most accurate. 

OkCupid | Take The LONG Scientific Personality Test


----------



## techfreak85 (Dec 14, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> This is my favorite test. I find it the most accurate.


As usual, came out as INFP. :crazy: Not that I don't want to be an INFP, I just don't feel worthy.:blushed: Feeling and Perceiving were right almost to 50% on the axis (and by that I mean they where almost Thinking and Judging respectively).

The child INJ description described how I remember being (and what my parents have said I was) pretty well.
If our functions never change, that would mean I am still an INXJ of some sorts (although the keys2cognition test says otherwise, saying I have high levels of Fi, Ti, and Ne).


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

techfreak85 said:


> As usual, came out as INFP. :crazy: Not that I don't want to be an INFP, I just don't feel worthy.:blushed: Feeling and Perceiving were right almost to 50% on the axis (and by that I mean they where almost Thinking and Judging respectively).
> 
> The child INJ description described how I remember being (and what my parents have said I was) pretty well.
> If our functions never change, that would mean I am still an INXJ of some sorts (although the keys2cognition test says otherwise, saying I have high levels of Fi, Ti, and Ne).


Basically you test as INxx. In the beginning I tested that way as well. Depending on the test and my mood I came out with something different. I have quite a few different "mind sets." - also one of the reasons I chose INFJ since we are known for switching perspectives. Read this: http://personalitycafe.com/infj-articles/19817-many-faces-infj.html

Also, here is what I think about those cognitive functions tests. I linked it to my post but read back through the thread to see the trends for yourself. http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/204-function-analysis-test-16.html


----------



## techfreak85 (Dec 14, 2010)

In talking with my father, he essentially said I was a HUGE J as a child. How does this even work with with my hugely Fi Personality? Fe is my second lowest trait according to the cognitive test, so I can't just switch the P to a J and have it still work. 
/noob.


----------



## floryshe (Jan 21, 2010)

Based on a lot of what you said it would appear you have a lot in common with certain ISFJ individuals lol.. Though, appearances can be deceiving; especially with the written word.

I suppose I'll start off by going in an odd direction. When me and my best friend, an INFP, are online gaming he has always been someone whom can find a lot of enjoyment in doing the little, pointless things in the game whereas I've always been more driven to be kind of an elitist, to be better than at least the majority, where he'll be at the opposite end of the spectrum despising that kind of behavior. I want results, and good ones, whereas he'll be perfectly happy goofing off for an hour before making any progress. This would be his Fi working, finding internal motivations for things, whereas I'm concerned more with, I suppose, what I can achieve in relation to other people.

Si is a really strange function - for me, it's like I can see things from many perspectives (which I've developed) that permits me a certain amount of detachment. I don't ever feel like these perceptions are accurate unless presented in their own context.

As for thinking/feeling - I've always tried to present a certain amount of thoughtfulness and understanding to others. I perceived that this attitude would align me more as a T but there was always a lingering doubt in my mind because of the ability to understand others, not just from what they say but from how something, anything, would affect them. It was this kind of empathy, or simply awareness, that I suppose lead me into the F neighborhood. 
- Also, I've always been interested in learning things - so long as they were relevant to my interests, or towards helping me build perceptions which I could see the world through. This, I thought, was T oriented but meh, the workings of Si confound me even today. 

J/P - I thought I was a P because I've always been a disorganized person and never have been intentionally structured. Also, I've always been really laid back - the go with the flow type - P behavior certainly! But at the same time I've never been the spontaneous type (unless I was in the presence of very close, trusted friends.) I eventually settled on J when I realized, or took note of how much attention I paid to my responsibilities. If ever there was something that called for my personal attention this would become my focus. 

This is turning into a longer than expected post and I could be very wrong but I'll further by saying that a few things that stuck out for me-

-your music preferences! i like very broad music and have always had a great ability to remember, not exactly what was said, but the beat and rhythm. I know of other isfjs whom claim to be exactly like this and would even go so far as to say they have perfect pitch. 
-the way you feel when someone is crying - I too never know what to do, I feel completely detached from their show of emotion and I know instantly how cold they must see me to be, even though there's an underlying warmth that I think... *If only I could express this feeling to you! but alas.. *
-A lot of your odd silly quirks can be attributed to a weak Ne, most of which I relate. I'm big on wondering if God exists, and reading about arguments for/against it - This has slowly lead me into new directions of learning more about particular science-related areas. I thought that some of these behaviors seemed INTPish but it's just odd to me how you communicate, INTPs are supposed masters of Ti which you'd think would allow you to be able to have a very easy time describing things. I suppose most ISFJs would relate to having to get an idea out in the open then go back and fill in a lot of missing details.

anyway, even if you're not an isfj i hope i could at least give you some perspective on finding your type


----------



## techfreak85 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, it has been killing me not to bring this back up.

So I am pretty much decided that cognitively, I am Fi>Ne (INFP), yet (at least from my perspective), only about 60% of the description of an INFP/ things said in the sub-forum describe me.









Although I think I have "grown in" to the type a little bit in last while, I am still a lot more uptight, melancholic(temperament) and resistant to new experiences than the majority of them. 

I know that you are not supposed to change your type/functions what have you throughout life, but I feel like a new INFP. Almost like an INFP in training. Is it just because I am in my late teens and my auxiliary function is now starting to "blossom"? I almost certainly wasn't an INFP as a child, hardly anything like it (even until fairly recently). Is there an explanation for this? Even if I am Fi>Ne, could I be some other type?


----------



## techfreak85 (Dec 14, 2010)

In reflection during the last few weeks, I have realized how much Si I have that didn't show up on the Cog test. As in a lot more that just the Si an INFP would have normally. In retrospect, Si is probably the first function (that I now recognize) that I developed as a child. But I don't seem like the typical "SJ" that is organized and likes school and the way they teach too the masses and stuff like that. In addition to that, I don't have any Fe or Te in me anyway.:tongue: 
I'm pretty sure I know the answer, but can functions develop out of order? Could there be an explanation for both high Si and Fi (at especially a younger age)?

Also, an interesting side note, I had an adult friend who knows me pretty well read over definitions the cognitive functions and pick the ones that fit me most, and she picked Si, Fi, and Ne. I didn't even ask her about those specifically, she just picked them.roud:


----------

